# new space marine scheme



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

hey, i wanted to do a scheme for marines that was different, and I have always wanted to use hawk turquoise and this is the result...its a loyalist scheme, or possible alpha legion disguised as loyalist marines? it could happen and sorry for the dark pics


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking good dude. Love the scratches, ever thought about actually scratching your model?


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I really like it. I think the scheme looks great, and is well executed. My only comment would be to echo paladinofangles's commment about the scratches. I rekon that actualy scratching it would look better. Only my 2 cents though.

Overall great.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Small scratches look good painted. Bigger ones look like they're painted on.
A little work with a hobby knife always goes a long way. I wish I knew that years ago...


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

hey thanks for the comments...i got a similar response to the scratches on another site, so next time i will cut up my marine before painting...its an excellent idea that i just never thought of


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Great work though.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

lookin good bro


----------

